#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Geluidsisolatie

## staaij

Aloha,

Ik ben net verhuisd en helaas kan ik in mijn nieuwe woning niet meer zo ontzettend veel herrie maken want mijn buren hebben een kleine slapen in de kamer naast mijn aanstaande muziekruimte. Nou vroeg ik mij af of iemand ervaring heeft met het isoleren van een kamer en of dat een beetje goed effect heeft. Wat kan ik zoal gebruiken om te isoleren en wat moet ik vooral wel of niet doen? Is het b.v. handig om die geluidsisolatie van b.v. de Praxis of de Karwei te kopen a Fl. 10 EUR per m2 of werkt dat spul niet echt?

Groet,
Eric

----------


## flordan

Beste Eric,

Dat spul van de Gamma wat jij bedoelt, werkt natuurlijk altijd, of helpt in ieder geval altijd mee, maar je moet dan ook aan je ramen denken enzo. je deuren in die kamer, en hoe je dat goed geluidsdicht moet krijgen.. tja das moeilijk, 

ik probeer gewoon altijd zo hard mogelijk te gaan en zo ver mogelijk, dit is helemaal nieuw voor me dat I-S-O-L-E-R-E-N.. ik vind het maar een vies woord! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Succes ermee... 

Ps. verbouw je tuinhuis tot muziekhok? idee misschien?

Anti: ik heb 2 huis-tuin-keuken-cd-spelers en een 2kanaals-2ehands-mengpaneeltje dus ik ben ook een DJ!

----------


## Rv

Wij hebben ooit ons repetitiekot es behangen met honderden en honderden eierpaletten. (eierkartons)
Het effect was dat het wel iets droger klonk in de ruimte, maar echt geluidsdicht isoleren deed het dat echt niet hoor. Dus bespaar je die moeite!
Een bouwondernemer hier heeft me toen wel vertelt dat die isloatiematerialen die jij beschrijft van die doe-het-zelf winkels wel zorgen voor zeer goede geluidsisolatie. Onze repetitieruimte was te groot om volledig te isoleren, maar bij kleinere ruimte is het 'de' kost nu niet hé.
Ik heb het al wel als isolatie gebruikt achter piano's tegen een muur waarachter andere mensen wonen. isoleert fantastisch, maar je pianoklank is wel k*t dan hoor ...

Als het echt goedkoop moet blijven, dan doen van die oude dikke gordijnen het ook wel, maar ideaal kan ik dat weer niet noemen.

persoonlijk denk ik dat je die kleine altijd wel gaat ambeteren, zet je een serieuze bas open, dan gaan kleinere ruimtes wel es trillen ... dat hou je zo makkelijk nog niet buiten.

Ik zou zeggen: neem een andere kamer voor je hobby en slaap in die kamer die grenst aan die van die kleine ...

____
Rv.

----------


## Hermie

Probeer een "zwevende" wand te creeren. Gewoon isolatiemateriaal op je muur plakken, helpt wel een beetje, maar lang niet genoeg. Vooral de lage dreuntonen gaan gewoon via je vloer naar de muur toe, waardoor dit zowat altijd hoorbaar blijft.
Met zwevende wand bedoel ik dat je de gehele muur namaakt van bijv. hout. De achterkant bedek je met bijv. glaswol, en dit geheel moet je ong. 10 cm van de originele muur neerzetten.
Heb dit thuis ook, werkt zeer goed, alleen de lage tonen komen er nog steeds door. (zet je speakers op een dikke vilt, rubber of weet ik wat, dit helpt ook al weer een beetje)

Grtz Herman

----------


## -Aart-

Een voorzetwand (of een koptelefoon!) zijn naar mijn idee idd de enige serieuze opties. Nadeel van het eerste is dat je kamer er in alle richtingen een paar cm kleiner van wordt. (vergeet de vloer niet) 
Onze isolatie is als volgt: buiten -1 steens buitenmuur - 40 mm glaswol - plasticfolie - aluconstructie (40 mm spouw) - 2 X 12,5 mm gipsplaat met ongelijke naden - binnen. 
De gipsplaat is lekker zwaar en houd dus ook nog behoorlijk wat laag tegen. Wij kunnen nu op ongeveer 100 dB draaien zonder overlast bij de buren te veroorzaken.
Om de acoustiek wat te verbeteren zijn die noppenschuimplaten overigens ideaal, ze helpen natuurlijk ook wel iets isoleren.

----------


## EP Woody

Wat je moet doen is idd een "zwevende" kooi te maken in je kamer, die je bijvoorbeeld op tennisballen of autobanden legt. (je ziet het wel bij bepaalde gitaarwinkels die een test hok hebben in de zaak. Meende in Wierden).

Tussen die kooi en de buitenmuur doe je van dat gekleurde isolaatiemateriaal wat je gewoon bij de Doe-Het Zelfzaken kan kopen, Dat is het enige spul dat echt goed isoleerd allen is het ontzettend duur. (weet de exacte prijs niet, maar dacht iets van 100,- per M2.)


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## DeMennooos

Wat wil Eric in zijn muziekruimte gaan doen?
Drummen?
Mixen?
"Normaal" in een luie stoel een lekker stukje muziek luisteren?
Gitaar spelen

Want voor sommige dingen zou je een koptelefoon kunnen overwegen, maar voor het meerendeel zou ik toch eerder een locatie buiten het huis zelf zoeken zoals wat eerder genoemd is een garage of schuur.
Of ergens een ruimte huren, bijvoorbeeld een repetitiehok.

Een overbuurman van ons heeft een zwevende kamer in zijn woonkamer laten bouwen omdat ie nogal gek was op het enorm hard draaien van muziek als Metallica, misschien een optie? De buurt had er geen last van <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## showband

Er is een groot verschil tussen materiaal voor geluidsisolatie. En om de akoestiek te verbeteren.

De beruchte Gammaplaten dienen alleen maar om de reflecties in het hoog te verminderen en helpen totaal niets voor de buren. (Dit zelfde geld voor eierdozen trouwens)

Er bestaat plaatmateriaal waarmee je geluidsisolatie kan aanbrengen maar dat is zo duur per vierkante meter dat een echte geisoleerde kamer knutselen goedkoper is. Het "officiele" plaatmateriaal passen ze bijvoorbeeld toe in de motorruimte van plezierschepen.

Op het net zijn erg veel pagina's met bouwinstructies te vinden om in je huis een kamer te isoleren. Je kan overigens pre-fab geluidsdichte cabines kopen in allerlei maten. (soms zelfs tweedehands) Kijk daarvoor bijvoorbeeld op web-pagina's van drummers.

lekker belangrijk!

----------


## Juce

Als je echt in die kamer je "lawaai" wilt behouden en als je wilt dat de buren er niets van horen, dan zal dat toch niet zo simpel zijn.
Om het overgedragen geluid te verminderen kunnen verschillende technieken gebruikt worden:
*geluidsabsorptie
*geluidsisolatie
*trillingsdempende materialen
*trillings isolatie
*akoestische schermen

Door geluidsabsorberend materiaal aan te brengen zal er minder reflectie van het geluid op treden en zal het geluid uitdoven.  Dit is echter naar gelang het gebruikte materiaal frequentiespecifiek.

je hebt drie geluidsabsorptiemechanismen:
*door porositeit
*reonantiewerking
*of door membraanwerking

Als je dat noppensysteem neemt gaat dit inderdaad enkel op de hoge frequenties werken aangezien dit uit poreuze vezels bestaat waarin de geluidsgolven als het ware in vast lopen.

Ga je met een membraan werken heeft dit dan weer meer effect op de lage frequenties.

Het is dus niet gemakkelijk om een heel spectrumgebied tegen te houden, of je moest systemen kunnen combineren, maar dan heb je al een dubbele wand nodig waar dat eerst de hoge en nadien de lage frequenties worden tegen gehouden; maar je begrijpt dat het dan al duurder wordt en dat je ruimte verkleint.

Een resonator wordt bijna alleen bij die schermen naast snelwegen gebruikt, dus dat heeft hier geen nut.

Nu kan je ook gaan geluidsisoleren.
Dan ga je der voor zorgen dat echt alle geluid binnen blijft.
Dit wordt gedaan door tegen de buitenwand van dr ruimte een speciale rubberen plaat te bevestigen.  Deze is maar een goeie halve centimeter dik, maar die reflecteerd wel 100% van de geluidsgolven.  Daartegen wordt dan een plaatstaal of plesterplaat geplaatst met daartegen langs de binnekant absorberend materiaal.
Grote voordeel is dat je buren onmogelijk nog iets kunnen horen.
Grote nadeel is dat die rubberplaat ongelooflijk veel geld kost.
Plus dat al het geluid naar jou wordt gereflecteerd dus kan je geluid binnen wel eens raar gaan klinken.

Dan is er nog de laatste mogelijkheid en dat is dat je de kamer gaat isoleren op trillingen.
Dit is dan weer vooral op lage tonen gericht.  Maar wanneer je de kooi dan gaat geluidabsorberen dan is dat ook opgelost.
Dit is alleen niet zo simpel te maken aangezien je eigelijk een kamer gaat maken binnen je kamer.  Deze binnenste kamer staat dan vaak op veren of op kurk.  Heeft ook een dubbele deur en dergelijke.  Maar je ziet dat hier weer een prijskaartje aanhangt.  en je ruimte wordt aanzienlijk kleiner.

Ik heb in zo'n kooi geweest in de unif van Leuven en ik moet zeggen dat dat ongelooflijk werkt.  Je kon in die kooi een ontploffing laten doorgaan en daar buiten tegen de deur gaan hangen en er niets van horen.  Maar ja, dat is op en top onderzoekmateriaal en dan ook nauwelijks te betalen.

Wat misschien nog een idee is om te doen is zoals men vroeger deed om geluidsisolatie toe te passen.  Men bracht loden platen of folie aan in of tegen de muren.  Door de zware kernen gaan de geluidsgolven hierop uitdoven.  Alleen jammer dat het nogal giftig is<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Juce

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Ik vind dit best een interessant onderwerp hoor, maar ik vind eigenlijk al deze oplossingen alleen van belang bij een muzikant die zijn muziekinstrument dus gewoonweg niet zachter kan zetten.

Wanneer het echter om gewoon muziek luisteren gaat, tja doe een koptelefoon op, of lees de topic over de SPL-127 koptelefoon is door<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik denk dat zo'n volledig gebouwd, geluidsdicht hok toch ook weer een beetje boven het budget zal komen.

Groeten, Remco

----------


## staaij

Pfff. Hoop antwoorden hoor. Had ik niet verwacht. Zo'n kooi had ik ook al aan zitten denken. Vind ik een heel erg leuk project en het mag best wat kosten hoor... Ik vind het niet erg dat de ruimte kleiner wordt want ik heb toch alleen m'n computer, keyboards draaitafels etc. staan en geen grote instrumenten. Misschien had ik erbij moeten zetten wat ik daar doe. Ik zal voornamelijk de ruimte gebruiken om nieuw aangeschafte platen voor te beluisteren en zelf muziek te produceren. Ik heb hierbij m'n luidsprekers dus graag hard staan.

Ik bespeel dus geen instrumenten. Een hoofdtelefoon is voor mij geen optie. Heb ooit een zeer dure Sennheiser gekocht die op zich wel goed is, maar toch is het geluid anders dan wanneer je het over een paar goede monitors kan horen.

Ook een tuinhuisje of schuur is geen optie. Die heb ik namelijk niet jammergenoeg.

Anyway, allemaal bedankt voor de tips in ieder geval! Heel erg top. Nieuwe tips lees ik hier nog steeds graag natuurlijk.

----------


## Triple S

Effe met de buren babbelen, en dan afspreken dat je de muziek alleen hard zet als de kleine niet ligt te maffen.

Is gratis, en het minste werk! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

May the Source be with you

----------


## staaij

Hahaha - ja ik kan ook vragen of ze dat kind er terug in stoppen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> daarbinnen zal het geluid ook wel redelijk gedempt worden.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

stop een prop rubber in de oren van de kleine.........

M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## djsunnyday

Hallo, 


Ik ben pas nieuw maar dan toch deze reactie

Ik ken iemand die heeft pas een cursus in isoleren gehad en dan vooral over geluidsisolatie. het beste helpt nog wel *gips platen* en dan laten zweven of gewoon tegen de muur plaatsen. eierdopen helpt absoluut niet.


met vriendelijke groet 

djsunnyday

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Ik heb pas een geluidsisolatie achter de rug.
Niet omdat ik mijn muziek zo hard zet of zo maar om dat de knurften in de haag de Betuwelijn 150 meter van af me huis hebben aan laten leggen.

Wat ze bij ons gedaan hebben is een tegen de muur aan houten rachels geplaatst met daar tussen een steenwol mat van 10 cm dik.
Daar tegen hebben ze een gipsplaat van 24mm dik geplaatst.
Tevens zijn de naden afgekit met een speciale kit.
Deze isolatie is er op gemaakt om 9 db tegen te houden, dit zal niet genoeg zijn voor jou doel maar misschien heb je er wat aan.[/FONT]

----------


## mac tecson

Ik heb het probleem van doordreunen van geluid thuis ook gehad. Je kon beneden de bas al heel snel horen. Ik heb dus onder beide speakers twee stoeptegels gelegd. Dat dempt het geluid behoorlijk. Ik komt volgens mij omdat zware basis moeilijker in beweging te brengen is dan een lichte basis (alleen een bureau blad). ben zelf niet zo thuis in de natuurkunde, maar het helpt en nu is het doordreunen acceptabel geworden

----------


## Upgrading your system

je geeft gewoon je buren een flinke geluidsinstallatie cadeau en vervolgens speel je op gelijk volume als dat van jou dezelfde muziek af, echter 180 graden in fase gedraaid. 

opgelost is je probleem :-P

----------

